# Car Emblem



## ROLLO (Apr 15, 2015)

Do you guys have any car emblems? Just received mine as a gift and put it on my car.


----------



## NY.Light.II (Apr 15, 2015)

That's pretty nice. As I have investigated Freemasonry more, I seem to have seen more car emblems (probably have been there the whole time; just seeing them now though).  Most commonly, I have seen square and compass emblems and double-headed eagle Scottish Rite emblems.


----------



## Bro Mathews (Apr 16, 2015)

i drove all over Texas looking for one to buy and could not find one  Wanted one so bad


----------



## crono782 (Apr 16, 2015)

Which one you looking for?


----------



## Bro Mathews (Apr 17, 2015)

Im going to in box you if thats ok


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 18, 2015)

This is the one I'm putting on my next car have the standard S&C on my current automobile


----------



## Bro Mathews (Apr 18, 2015)

Thats nice brother


----------



## masson (Apr 19, 2015)

is on my truck


 is on my car.


----------



## Duke (May 8, 2015)

Brothers try aliexpress.com it may take a whe but you will recieve it in due form


----------



## manofsteel219 (May 13, 2015)

Amazon has some nice ones as well was looking for gifts and came across a few


----------



## Brohg01 (Jul 21, 2015)

Curiosity concerning brothers placing emblem on their vehicles. Up for debat on this one! But when we took our oath and obligations we swore that we would not..《MODERATED EDIT》..canopy of heaven. I stop here but if you were to read your text you would see that there is much more under penalty of our first degree...《MODERATED EDIT》... etc. ... I point these things out as they were pointed out to me when I was raised January 2012, that when I went to place my lights upon my vehicle I was not peritted to do so, this being the case we have to become somewhat creative  in our  thought process, maybe you can have your girl do it. just a thought, any brothers have any thoughts on this please respond.

Bro. G. Hines C. Harris Lodge 21
Winter Park Florida.


----------



## coomby (Jul 21, 2015)

@Brohg01
I can see your point of view, but at the same time, it would no different to that of us all posting on a public forum in which many of us can be identified from.
Yes, We have taken the oath and at the same time we are all cautious as taught. After all we are apart of a society with secrets, not a secret society.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 22, 2015)

Brohg01 said:


> Curiosity concerning brothers placing emblem on their vehicles. Up for debat on this one! But when we took our oath and obligations we swore that we would not..《MODERATED EDIT》..canopy of heaven. I stop here but if you were to read your text you would see that there is much more under penalty of our first degree...《MODERATED EDIT》... etc. ... I point these things out as they were pointed out to me when I was raised January 2012, that when I went to place my lights upon my vehicle I was not peritted to do so, this being the case we have to become somewhat creative  in our  thought process, maybe you can have your girl do it. just a thought, any brothers have any thoughts on this please respond.
> 
> Bro. G. Hines C. Harris Lodge 21
> Winter Park Florida.



http://lodges.glflamason.org/public/Lodge-Search.aspx
According to GLofFL lodge 21 is -
21 Gee 381 S Main St CHATTAHOOCHEE FL 32324-069

http://www.mwuglflorida.org/zone1.htm
According to MWPH Union GLofFL Lodge 21 is -
21 James Cooper Lodge

It may well be that you were taught to conceal your membership as a defense mechanism as it appears that your lodge is not a valid one.  Chances are you were never told that when you petitioned.  Chances are good the men who signed your petition were never told that.  Chances are okay that the Masters of your lodge are not aware of this.

There are certain signs to wonder if a brother was told the lodge he was petitioning was valid but was in fact is clandestine.  One is a jurisdiction name not a part of a well established pattern with a couple of well known exceptions.  One is extra care on concealment.  Your extra strict concealment stance suggested to me that I should look up your lodge number and see.  Sorry to be bearer of bad news.

Here's a good document one discussing our membership with mundanes -
http://www.mwuglflorida.org/Documents/What_Can_I_Tell_My_Non-masonic_Friend.pdf


----------



## MRichard (Jul 22, 2015)

Brohg01 said:


> Curiosity concerning brothers placing emblem on their vehicles. Up for debat on this one! But when we took our oath and obligations we swore that we would not..《MODERATED EDIT》..canopy of heaven. I stop here but if you were to read your text you would see that there is much more under penalty of our first degree...《MODERATED EDIT》... etc. ... I point these things out as they were pointed out to me when I was raised January 2012, that when I went to place my lights upon my vehicle I was not peritted to do so, this being the case we have to become somewhat creative  in our  thought process, maybe you can have your girl do it. just a thought, any brothers have any thoughts on this please respond.
> 
> Bro. G. Hines C. Harris Lodge 21
> Winter Park Florida.



Well, everything has to be put in context. You just wrote part of it. But the main part of that paragraph concerns the last part which is the secrets. Placing an an emblem on a car is not revealing the secrets. Maybe Florida is different.


----------



## MRichard (Jul 22, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> http://lodges.glflamason.org/public/Lodge-Search.aspx
> According to GLofFL lodge 21 is -
> 21 Gee 381 S Main St CHATTAHOOCHEE FL 32324-069
> 
> ...



Yes. This is all I could find on that grand lodge. It is clearly clandestine that uses the Prince Hall name for legitimacy. That lodge and the one he was raised in is listed in district 10. http://www.tmwphglafam.org/JDSProclamation10.pdf

It is also listed on this site. http://www.thephylaxis.org/bogus/bogus_fl.php


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 22, 2015)

Having pointed out that our step brother Hines's lodge is clandestine I will also point out that such lodges are forces for good in their communities and have top notch men as members.  They just weren't told the wider situation when they petitioned.  For a man who does not travel it may never matter.  For a man who has put in a very large amount of work his investment made be too high to wish to change organizations.

Step brother Hines, many of us would very much like you to approach a lodge near you that is a member of one of the jurisdictions I pointed to and apply for healing.  That way you can go anywhere in the country and be welcomed at lodges.  In the fullness of time anywhere in the world.  Even better if your whole lodge is willing to do so.  Yet better still if your whole jurisdiction is willing to switch affiliations and be adopted into our families.

Clandestine versus regular is not a matter of good and bad.  It is a matter of having family where ever you travel versus only within that jurisdiction.


----------



## MRichard (Jul 22, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> Having pointed out that our step brother Hines's lodge is clandestine I will also point out that such lodges are forces for good in their communities and have top notch men as members.  They just weren't told the wider situation when they petitioned.  For a man who does not travel it may never matter.  For a man who has put in a very large amount of work his investment made be too high to wish to change organizations.
> 
> Step brother Hines, many of us would very much like you to approach a lodge near you that is a member of one of the jurisdictions I pointed to and apply for healing.  That way you can go anywhere in the country and be welcomed at lodges.  In the fullness of time anywhere in the world.  Even better if your whole lodge is willing to do so.  Yet better still if your whole jurisdiction is willing to switch affiliations and be adopted into our families.
> 
> Clandestine versus regular is not a matter of good and bad.  It is a matter of having family where ever you travel versus only within that jurisdiction.



Some of them do some good which makes it harder to understand. But most members do not realize that the lodges they are joining are bogus. But some others are merely frauds such as pyramid schemes and money pits where a few people profit to the detriment of the many. I had a fraternity brother in such a lodge and I even talked to him about joining. But after googling it, it was clear that something wasn't right and I moved on.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 23, 2015)

I have Moderated affected posts in this thread.

Please refrain from the usage of language that may be in some jurisdictions considered Esoteric. In other words, if it was taught to you by "mouth-to-ear", don't write it here!

Thanks!


----------

